# Worldlin./Goodlin./Mainpean/In-telegence/acoreus/0190095645



## Murkelinchen40 (25 August 2003)

Hallo,
habe nach der schockierenden Telefonrechnung meiner Tochter im Internet gestöbert und bin hier herausgekommen. Meine Tochter hat vor 1 Woche in Ihrer Telefonrechnung einen Betrag über Fremdanbieter In-telegence c/o acoreus in Höhe von 150,-- € inkl. MWSt in Rechnung gestellt bekommen. Bei meinen Nachforschungen bin ich über Worldlines, dann Goodlines nach Mainpean verwiesen worden. Dorthin haben wir einen Widerspruch geschickt. Meine Tochter hat sich wissentlich nirgendwo kostenpflichtig eingewählt, sie nimmt dies sehr genau (ist Studentin 22 Jahre). An die Telekom haben wir die Rechnung ausser den Betrag 150,-- überwiesen.
Als wir jetzt den PC durchforstet haben wurden wir fündig und haben einen Dialer "p2p" gefunden. Oben steht groß "free download" unten ganz klein *€ 7,50/Min!!!!!!*Das ist doch der Hammer! Sie war zu der von der angegebenen Zeit tatsächlich ca. 3 Stunden im Internet, hat allerdings bei ebay ihre alten Klamotten eingestellt und eine Einwahl von Mainpean nicht bemerkt und auch nicht absichtlich hergestellt.
Wie ist denn das mit dem neuen Gesetz, die angebliche Einwahl war am 17.07.03, selbst wenn sie sich aus Versehen eingewählt hätte müsste doch nach spät. einer Stunde automatisch abgebrochen werden bzw. dürfte die Verbindung nicht mehr als € 30,00 kosten. Sehe ich das richtig?
Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet dem dies auch so ergangen ist bzw. der weiss, was wir nun machen sollen. Auf der einen Seite hat eine Studentin natürlich nicht das Geld teuere Gerichtsverfahren zu zahlen, auf der anderen Seite sind die € 150,-- natürlich auch jede Menge "Holz", vor allem wenn man sie für nichts und wieder nichts zahlen soll!

Für Hilfe oder nen guten Tip wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## technofreak (25 August 2003)

@Murkelinchen40

habt ihr die URL (Web-Adresse) von der der Dialer stammt? Wenn ja , bitte per PN (nicht per Posting)
 an den Admin/Heiko oder an einen der Moderatoren z.b mich selber. Es wäre hifreich 
um den Fall besser beurteilen zu können. 

Gruß
tf


----------



## Murkelinchen40 (25 August 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> @Murkelinchen40
> 
> habt ihr die URL (Web-Adresse) von der der Dialer stammt? Wenn ja , bitte per PN (nicht per Posting)
> an den Admin/Heiko oder an einen der Moderatoren z.b mich selber. Es wäre hifreich
> ...



Wo find ich denn die Web-Adresse? Sie war ja wissentlich nie auf dieser Webside


----------



## Raimund (25 August 2003)

*Meinpein, gudleins et compl*

 

Das neue Gesetz gegen die ehrenwerte Mehrwertgesellschaft ist 15.08.03 in Kraft getreten. Wenn die Einwahl am 17.07. war, dann gilt die alte Regelung.

Siehe dort: http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/fs_12.html

Wenn ausschließlich bei auf "ebay" gesurft wúrde, dann ist eine Einwahl über den Dialer nicht leicht nachvollziehbar. Bitte liefere noch nähere Infos, wenn möglich.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## technofreak (25 August 2003)

Dann muß man versuchen an verschiedenen Orten im System zu stöbern, dazu eine Frage:
Welches Windows habt ihr? 

tf


----------



## Murkelinchen40 (25 August 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Dann muß man versuchen an verschiedenen Orten im System zu stöbern, dazu eine Frage:
> Welches Windows habt ihr?
> 
> tf



Windows ME


----------



## technofreak (25 August 2003)

Murkelinchen40 schrieb:
			
		

> Windows ME



dann bitte um etwas Geduld, das hab ich nicht sofort zur Hand, da muß ich mich selbst mal 
schlau machen , wo man da suchen kann. 

Gruß
tf


----------



## technofreak (25 August 2003)

Sieht nicht gerade vielversprechend aus:

1: im Ordner Windows/cookies schauen, ob dort ungewöhnliche Adressen vorliegen 
2. auf den rechten Pfeil des Eingabefeldes klicken, dann erscheinen die zuletzt besuchten Seiten , 
aber nur die, die direkt eingegeben wurden, nicht die, die  indirekt über Links "angefahren" wurden.
3. Sicherheitshalber SpyBot S&D  unter dieser Adresse downladen , den Signaturupdate 
(aus dem Programm selber) ausführen und nach Dialern suchen lassen 
http://spybot.eon.net.au/
4. Den Schnelltest auf Autoloader und DLL Dialer durchführen  
http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=579255&sr=1&a=1&d=30&t=779779

(das ist zur Sicherheit , 
ob nicht noch mehr auf dem PC ist.)
tf


----------



## technofreak (25 August 2003)

Nachtrag:es gibt noch zwei Orte , die man auf unbekannte URL absuchen kann:

c:\windows\verlauf 

da kommte es allerdings drauf an wie der IE eingestellt ist:
(Extras>Allgemein>Internetoptionen>Tage, die Seiten im "Verlauf aufbewahrt werden) 

und c:\Windows\Temporary Internet Files und den Unterordner Content.IE5 

tf


----------



## Murkelinchen40 (25 August 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag:es gibt noch zwei Orte , die man auf unbekannte URL absuchen kann:
> 
> c:\windows\verlauf
> 
> ...



Wenn mein Mann nachhausekommt lass ich ihn an den von Dir genannten Orten mal nachsuchen, einstweilen DANKE für die Mühe


----------



## Murkelinchen40 (25 August 2003)

Murkelinchen40 schrieb:
			
		

> technofreak schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach ja, warum hat denn spyBot nicht reagiert, oder muß man das Programm irgendwie selbst aktivieren? (wahrscheinlich ne sehr dumme Frage)


----------



## Heiko (25 August 2003)

Spybot "reagiert" nicht, sondern sucht nur auf Anforderung


----------



## technofreak (25 August 2003)

Murkelinchen40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, warum hat denn spyBot nicht reagiert, oder muß man das Programm irgendwie selbst aktivieren? (wahrscheinlich ne sehr dumme Frage)





			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Spybot "reagiert" nicht, sondern sucht nur auf Anforderung



SpyBot ist kein Überwachungsprogramm, sondern ein Diagnose und "Säuberungsprogramm" 

Um vor Dialern gewarnt zu werden, gibt es auch entsprechende Programme wie YAW3.5  oder 0190 Warner,
allerdings unter Vorbehalt, wie alle Software sind auch diese nicht 100% sicher, sicher ist nur Hardwareschutz
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2543

tf


----------



## johinos (25 August 2003)

Wenn ich so die Stichworte Mainpean und 7,50 lese: Geht's hier nicht ganz "einfach" um die kazaalite-Geschichte: (www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/032082003/body_032082003.html)? Über welche 0190-Nummer wurde denn eingewählt?


----------



## Murkelinchen40 (25 August 2003)

johinos schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich so die Stichworte Mainpean und 7,50 lese: Geht's hier nicht ganz "einfach" um die kazaalite-Geschichte: (www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/032082003/body_032082003.html)? Über welche 0190-Nummer wurde denn eingewählt?



0190095645


----------



## technofreak (25 August 2003)

johinos schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich so die Stichworte Mainpean und 7,50 lese: Geht's hier nicht ganz "einfach" um die kazaalite-Geschichte: www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/032082003/body_032082003.html  Über welche 0190-Nummer wurde denn eingewählt?



da deutet auch der Dialer darauf hin p2p , die Frage ist nur , ob sie diese Seite bewußt gesehen und angewählt hat.


----------



## johinos (25 August 2003)

Genau die ist doch in dem Artikel von Dialerschutz abgebildet. Bin mal gespannt, ob das einheitlich als Betrug gewertet wird: Oben drüber "free downloads" und dann ein paar Zahlen ganz unten, da wo immer das Copyright ist, wer denkt da an einen Kostenhinweis?


----------



## Uwe1 (25 August 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> da deutet auch der Dialer darauf hin p2p , die Frage ist nur , ob sie diese Seite bewußt gesehen und angewählt hat.


Jou, p2p.exe.
natürlich ohne Anzeige der Kosten. Guckst du hier:


----------



## Murkelinchen40 (25 August 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> johinos schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit 100 %iger Sicherheit nicht, da kennst Du meine Tochter nicht, die ist wirklich knausrig mit ihrer BAFÖG, muß ja auch damit klarkommen, die überlegt sich was sie sich kauft und wird nen Teufel tun € 7,50 in der Minute zu zahlen.


----------



## Murkelinchen40 (25 August 2003)

johinos schrieb:
			
		

> Genau die ist doch in dem Artikel von Dialerschutz abgebildet. Bin mal gespannt, ob das einheitlich als Betrug gewertet wird: Oben drüber "free downloads" und dann ein paar Zahlen ganz unten, da wo immer das Copyright ist, wer denkt da an einen Kostenhinweis?



Wo find ich denn den Artikel von dem Du sprichst?


----------



## Murkelinchen40 (25 August 2003)

Murkelinchen40 schrieb:
			
		

> johinos schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tatsächlich, hab reingeguckt, das ist er, das was wir gefunden haben sieht genauso aus. Das ist ja ganz hinterhältig, da schreiben die "Sind die Angaben oben richtig?" da steht free download, und dann - ja weiter! Ich kann mir trotzdem beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen dass meine Tochter darauf hereingefallen ist!


----------



## Anonymous (25 August 2003)

Auszug aus dem "kaazalite"- Link:



> Immerhin wählt sich der Mainpean-Dialer nicht selbst ein, sondern muss manuell gesteuert werden. Was es für 7,50 Euro pro Minute an Inhalten gibt, wollten wir aus verständlichen Gründen nicht ausprobieren.



...selbst wenn die Einwahl, (mainpean schreit jetzt: selbstverständlich, unser Einwahlprogramm ist doch seriös!) auch nur "halb" bewußt erfolgt ist, stellt sich wieder die "Content"-Frage.

Nein, es ist die alte Butterfahrten-Frage, haudraufundschluss, oder war es Frank, hat da mal vor 100 Jahren einen schönen Vergleich gefunden! Könnte es etwa sein, dass mainpean ein "seriöses" Butterfahrt-Unternehmen ist?  8) 

Trotzdem sollte man den Einspruch "gegen den Erwerb von sinnfrei überteuerter Ware" erwägen und auch die eventuell genauso sinnfreien "Vertragsregelungen" überprüfen. Üblicherweise passiert sowas zwar angeblich nur Senioren auf besagten Fahrten, aber im Netz nehmen die auch sehr gerne mal Minderjährige mit auf "Fahrt"! Irgendeiner der Mainpean-Sprecher hat doch mal in einem seinem Posting hier im Forum was über "Taschengeld", und wie man damit, und Minderjährigen umgehen kann/sollte/nichtsollte gesagt...  :holy: 
Sorry, selbstredend handelt es sich hier nicht um eine minderjährige Person, ich wollte einfach nochmal auf die "Spielregeln" und "Sichtweisen" der virtuellen Geschäftemacher hinweisen... 
No regalos!


----------



## Uwe1 (26 August 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich wollte einfach nochmal auf die "Spielregeln" und "Sichtweisen" der virtuellen Geschäftemacher hinweisen...
> No regalos!



Die Spielregeln werden auch hier deutlich: Habe versehentlich statt ...kaazalite.de  *kazzalite*.de eingegeben, der Link hat trotzdem funktioniert! Also Fakes auf die eigene Adresse.

mfg


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 August 2003)

> Willkommen bei P2P-DIALER.DE
> 
> Wir befassen uns seit langer Zeit mit dem Medium Internet und bieten Ihnen jetzt die Möglichkeit an unserem erfolgreichen und lukrativen Partnerprogramm teilzunehmen.
> 
> ...



Die Beweisführung überzeugt mich auf jeden Fall. Ein spitzen Produkt, wenn man jediglich nur die Provision kassieren muss...


----------



## Stalker2002 (26 August 2003)

> Zitat:
> Willkommen bei P2P-DIALER.DE
> 
> Wir befassen uns seit langer Zeit mit dem Medium Internet und bieten Ihnen jetzt die Möglichkeit an unserem erfolgreichen und lukrativen Partnerprogramm teilzunehmen.
> ...


Du meinst wohl "Die Bewei*ß*führung überzeugt mich auf jeden Fall." :lol: 

MfG
L.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 August 2003)

Daß stand aber vorher anders in meinem Beitrag


----------



## Murkelinchen40 (26 August 2003)

Habe jetzt die URL herausgefunden, weiss ich denn jetzt auf welcher Seite man sich den Dialer geholt hat?

Der Dialer sieht übriegens so ähnlich aus wie der im Artikel von Dialerschutz Kazaa-Lite abgebildete, nur ist die Farbgebung anders, mehr in bläuliche und oben steht ganz gross "Free mp3 download"

Das Modem meiner Tochter ist normalerweise ziemlich laut bei der Einwahl, das müsste man doch irgendwie hören wenn sich da was Neues einwählt - oder?


----------



## arwen (26 August 2003)

Hallo Murkelinchen,
ich habe meinen ähnlich gehaltenen Fall jetzt dem Anwalt übergeben.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2622&highlight=

Wehre dich - und viel Erfolg !

arwen


----------



## technofreak (26 August 2003)

Murkelinchen40 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Modem meiner Tochter ist normalerweise ziemlich laut bei der Einwahl,
> das müsste man doch irgendwie hören wenn sich da was Neues einwählt - oder?



Eine Reihe von Dialern sind so rücksichtvoll den Ton (Lautsprecher) abzuschalten,
warum dürfte wohl klar sein   :bandit 

tf


----------



## Murkelinchen40 (26 August 2003)

Das ist ja wirklich sehr rücksichtsvoll!

Warum kann ich eigentlich über "pn" nicht schreiben? Da steht dann immer dass ich bei einen neuen Thema einen Betreff eingeben muss und ich will doch eigentlich kein neues Thema!


----------



## technofreak (26 August 2003)

Murkelinchen40 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum kann ich eigentlich über "pn" nicht schreiben? Da steht dann immer dass ich bei einen neuen Thema einen Betreff eingeben muss und ich will doch eigentlich kein neues Thema!



Der Betreff einer PN ist nicht ans Thema gebunden, da muß aber ein Titel  drinstehen , die Forensoftware 
verlangt das. Was du da reinschreibt ist an sich egal, sollte aber dem Empfänger
 einen Hinweis auf den Inhalt der PN geben.
tf


----------



## technofreak (27 August 2003)

*Re: Worldlin./Goodlin./Mainpean/In-telegence/acoreus/0190095*



			
				Murkelinchen40 schrieb:
			
		

> Als wir jetzt den PC durchforstet haben wurden wir fündig und haben einen Dialer "p2p" gefunden. Oben steht groß "free download" unten ganz klein *€ 7,50/Min!!!!!!*Das ist doch der Hammer! Sie war zu der von der angegebenen Zeit tatsächlich ca. 3 Stunden im Internet, hat allerdings bei ebay ihre alten Klamotten eingestellt und eine Einwahl von Mainpean nicht bemerkt und auch nicht absichtlich hergestellt.
> Wie ist denn das mit dem neuen Gesetz, die angebliche Einwahl war am 17.07.03, selbst wenn sie sich aus Versehen eingewählt hätte müsste doch nach spät. einer Stunde automatisch abgebrochen werden bzw. dürfte die Verbindung nicht mehr als € 30,00 kosten. Sehe ich das richtig?



Leider nicht 7.50*20minuten sind 150 Euro   

es gäbe eine  Möglichkeit auf Wucher zu plädieren:

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/rechtslage4.htm


> Die Grenze, die den Vertrag allein wegen des hohen Preises sittenwidrig und nichtig macht, kann bei etwa 6 EURO / Minute angenommen werden. Handelt es sich um einen selbstinstallierenden Dialer ("Ausnutzung der Unerfahrenheit") womöglich noch weit darunter.



und damit den ganzen (ohnehin nicht gewollten) Vertrag als sittenwidrig und nichtig anzufechten.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (27 August 2003)

Murkelinchen40 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dialer sieht übriegens so ähnlich aus wie der im Artikel von Dialerschutz Kazaa-Lite abgebildete, nur ist die Farbgebung anders, mehr in bläuliche und oben steht ganz gross "Free mp3 download"


Ist ja auch der selbe Anbieter.


			
				Murkelinchen40 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Modem meiner Tochter ist normalerweise ziemlich laut bei der Einwahl, das müsste man doch irgendwie hören wenn sich da was Neues einwählt - oder?


Der Dialer stellt keinen Lautsprecher auf leise - vielleicht war damals die Stereoanlage Deiner Tochter zu laut?  


			
				Murkelinchen40 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist denn das mit dem neuen Gesetz, die angebliche Einwahl war am 17.07.03....


Die Gesetzesänderung greift erst ab dem 15.08.2003.


----------



## Murkelinchen40 (27 August 2003)

Die Einwahlzeit ist angegeben mit 21.43.28 bis 00.59.49, das ist die Zeit in welcher sie sich angeblich mit der 0190er Nummer eingewählt hat, dies entspricht in etwa dem gleichen Zeitraum welchen sie insgesamt im Internet verbracht hat!


----------



## Murkelinchen40 (27 August 2003)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Murkelinchen40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Murkelinchen40:Falls Du darauf anspielst dass die Stereoanlage mit der Musik welche sie heruntergeladen hat bestückt war muß ich ausdrücklich betonen, dass kein Download stattgefunden hat. Es ist lediglich die Einwahl zustandegekommen und das angeblich für 3 Stunden!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (27 August 2003)

Murkelinchen40 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Einwahlzeit ist angegeben mit 21.43.28 bis 00.59.49, das ist die Zeit in welcher sie sich angeblich mit der 0190er Nummer eingewählt hat, dies entspricht in etwa dem gleichen Zeitraum welchen sie insgesamt im Internet verbracht hat!


Rein rechnerisch dürften das dann mindestens vier einzelne Einwahlen gewesen sein, es sei denn, dein Telefonprovider hatte verschwitzt, die vorgeschriebene Zwangstrennung zu aktivieren.


			
				Murkelinchen40 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls Du darauf anspielst dass die Stereoanlage mit der Musik welche sie heruntergeladen hat bestückt war muß ich ausdrücklich betonen, dass kein Download stattgefunden hat. Es ist lediglich die Einwahl zustandegekommen und das angeblich für 3 Stunden!


Murkelinchen - ich bin nicht Dein Gegner und spiele auch auf nichts an. Es wurde das Argument gepostet, dass Dialer u. U. den Lautsprecher leise stellen. Da das aber der Stardialer nicht macht, hätte Deine Tochter schon merken können, dass sich da was einwählt. Aber wahrscheinlich hat sie das sogar! Denn immer wenn die Zwangstrennung eingesetzt hatte, wählte sie sich erneut, wissentlich ein und dabei rödelte auch das Modem. Doch was sie nicht raushören kann, ist die Einwahlnummer - war es die übliche oder war es die des Stardialers - eine Differenzierung hier zu treffen, bringt Dich auch nicht weiter. Solange es um den Stardialer geht, wird Deine Tochter wahrscheinlich geklickt haben, auch wenn Du das jetzt nicht akzeptieren möchtest und verärgert bist.
(Tip:....) auf netten Wunsch einer einzelnen berichtigt.


----------



## technofreak (27 August 2003)

Murkelinchen40 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Einwahlzeit ist angegeben mit 21.43.28 bis 00.59.49, das ist die Zeit in welcher sie sich angeblich mit der 0190er Nummer eingewählt hat, dies entspricht in etwa dem gleichen Zeitraum welchen sie insgesamt im Internet verbracht hat!



Noch mal eine  Frage: der Dialer, den du mir geschickt hast, zeigt in seinem  Fenster einen Preis 7,50 *pro* Minute! 
Die Nummer, die *angeblich* laut Dialer gewählt wird, ist die o.g 0190095645,
 (beim Test mit YAW wird diese Nummer nicht! angezeigt , sondern eine ganz andere...)

Was steht denn konkret auf der Telefonrechnung: Zeitpunkt, Zeitdauer und falls vorhanden Einzelverbindungsaufschlüsselung?
falls diese nicht vorhanden ist, sofort EVN nachfordern! (Einzelverbindungsnachweis) 
tf


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 August 2003)

@Murkelinchen40:

Schau doch bitte noch einmal ganz genau in Deine Telefonrechnung. Der Dialer, die Zeitangaben und die entstandenen Kosten passen partout nicht zusammen. In dem Zeitraum, den Du angegeben hast, hätte Deine Tochter über den Dialer eine Rechnung von nahezu 1500€ und nicht 150€ produzieren müssen. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, dass Du die Takte mit Minuten verwechselt hast. Schau doch bitte einmal genau nach und überprüfe Deine Angaben. Wichtig ist, Dir von der Telekom oder dem Anbieter, der jetzt Forderungen stellt, die Verbindungen im einzelnen nach § 16 TKV aufschlüsseln zu lassen.

Woher hast Du die Einwahlzeit, die Du angegeben hast?
Verfügst Du über eine Telefonrechnung mit gekürztem EVN?


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2003)

Habe mir von der Telekom jetzt einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis angefordert, hoffe dass der in den nächsten Tagen kommt. Den Einzelverbindungsnachweis welchen ich vorliegen habe ist ein Ausdruck der Hompage von In-telegence (die Rufnummer war auf der Telefonrechnung). Da hab ich mich wirklich verlesen!
Der lautet Datum 17.07.03 mit der bereits besagten Zielrufnummer
Uhrzeit 21.43.28, Dauer 00.59.49. Ich glaube das sind wohl eher 59 Min. die sie eingewählt war, dachte ursprünglich dass es lautet von 21.43 bis 00.59.
Bin so aufgeregt, hab das falsch interpretiert.


----------



## Murkelinchen40 (27 August 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir von der Telekom jetzt einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis angefordert, hoffe dass der in den nächsten Tagen kommt. Den Einzelverbindungsnachweis welchen ich vorliegen habe ist ein Ausdruck der Hompage von In-telegence (die Rufnummer war auf der Telefonrechnung). Da hab ich mich wirklich verlesen!
> Der lautet Datum 17.07.03 mit der bereits besagten Zielrufnummer
> Uhrzeit 21.43.28, Dauer 00.59.49. Ich glaube das sind wohl eher 59 Min. die sie eingewählt war, dachte ursprünglich dass es lautet von 21.43 bis 00.59.
> Bin so aufgeregt, hab das falsch interpretiert.



Ist kein Gast, hab nur vergessen mich einzuloggen!


----------



## Murkelinchen40 (27 August 2003)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Murkelinchen40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



soso, denke da kann ich mich doch auf die Aussage meiner Tochter verlassen


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 August 2003)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Da das aber der Stardialer nicht macht, hätte Deine Tochter schon merken können, dass sich da was einwählt. Aber wahrscheinlich hat sie das sogar! Denn immer wenn die Zwangstrennung eingesetzt hatte, wählte sie sich erneut, wissentlich ein und dabei rödelte auch das Modem. Doch was sie nicht raushören kann, ist die Einwahlnummer - war es die übliche oder war es die des Stardialers - eine Differenzierung hier zu treffen, bringt Dich auch nicht weiter. Solange es um den Stardialer geht, wird Deine Tochter wahrscheinlich geklickt haben, auch wenn Du das jetzt nicht akzeptieren möchtest und verärgert bist.


Da sind wieder die klassischen Argumente: Müsste aber... Kann nicht sein... Meiner macht das nicht...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (27 August 2003)

Nun, immerhin ist jetzt bekannt, dass es sich (hoffentlich) nur um eine einzige Einwahl gehandelt hatte, die mit der 1-stündigen-Zwangstrennung beendet wurde.
@haudraufundschluss, ich argumentiere nicht sondern gebe blos meinen Senf dazu, der nicht unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen ist, jedoch eine gewisse Sensibilisierung auf andere Betrachtungsweisen in sich tragen sollte.


----------



## dialerfucker (28 August 2003)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:



> Denn immer wenn die Zwangstrennung eingesetzt hatte, wählte sie sich erneut ein und dabei rödelte auch das Modem.



...das finde ich sprachlich gar nicht mal so schlecht, vielleicht sollte man einen "Schadensfall-was tun-Light" - Link einführen! Sorry, ich habe "wissentlich" weggelassen, jaja... 8) 

@Murkelinchen40;

Wenn Ihr euch mal drüber im Klaren seid, wer wann was wo und auch mit wem oder ohne wen, mit oder ohne Wissen, und zu welchem Preis mit welchem Dialer gemacht hat, gibt es sicher noch präzisere Auskünfte, ich blick da ehrlich gesagt, nicht mehr so ganz durch... :-?


----------

